# Pacific Shores groceries?



## SherryS (Aug 21, 2007)

We will be going to Pacific Shores this coming Sunday, via the Victoria Clipper and city of Victoria.  Where is a good place to stop for groceries on our way to the resort?  Any suggestions for "things not to be missed" in the area?


----------



## eal (Aug 22, 2007)

If you are driving from Victoria you will be driving past Nanaimo.  There are a couple of grocery stores very near the highway that you will see.  Or you can check in,  get settled, and then go further up the highway just a couple of kms  to Parksville where there is a well-stocked Overwaitea grocery store.  

Things not to miss:
Rathtrevor Beach, Qualicum Falls, Englishman River, Cathedral Grove, the store in Coombs with the goats on the roof.  

But you will likely enjoy Pacific Shores so much you won't want to go anywhere else.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Ditto*

It's been about 10 years since we were there but it was fantastic.  Be ready to kick back and relax though because driving around the Island can be very slow.  The goats on the roof was neat and the little marketplace where they are was fun.
Bart


----------



## SherryS (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks!!  We are anxious to see Vancouver Island!


----------



## Victoria (Aug 22, 2007)

Qualicum Foods at Qualicum Beach is huge and the most intersting grocery store that you will find anywhere.  Be sure and go upstairs and enjoy the sights!  The Chinese food there is delicious, and very generous!  It is about a fifteen minute drive past the turn off to Pacific Shores.  I agree that Coombs is a fun place.  The spa at the resort is wonderful.


----------



## eal (Aug 22, 2007)

oh yes - the spa!

My suggestion is to book a pedicure, massage, etc. for the first or second day you are there - call ahead or check their website http://www.aquaterre.net

Go early and enjoy the lounge, then plan to hang out for a while afterwards just relaxing.  Finally, sign out your fabulous terry robe and keep it for the rest of the week!


----------

